# Help with Green Bottle Blue



## Kiru (Oct 1, 2009)

I have had My Tarantula for almost a year now It's a Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) It's gender is Unknown, although I tend to refer it as a he. He is a Juvie, In a ten gallon Tank (Has been for over six months) His Temperature is at 78F (I've got Crested gecko's so it's never hotter then that.) His humidity Lingers at like 40% I do not mist him. I believe he molted three maybe four months ago

Anyway, He has always eaten like a monster, You drop a cricket in there and Bam! He's got it. The past two months He has not eaten. It didn't worry me at first, Tarantula's do this all the time I told myself. However, now I am worried. He Is acting mental. If I drop a cricket in there He kicks hairs at it runs from it. He keeps "dancing" on his tip of his toes. If he gets scared he runs, Fast, sometimes running into the glass acting like he's having a heart attack. I just hope it's nothing serious 

Changes? 
Not really. He had an hour car ride three-four months ago, and returned eating like normal directly afterward. I tried to give him a feeder roach three months ago, I thought he ate it until I saw a few days ago. (Yuck!) I'm going to try and get it out but it keeps going under ground and I can't get it! He was next to my snakes a month ago, so I thought maybe it was to hot for him, so I moved him in a cooler spot, but he still didn't eat. No Pesticides have been sprayed to my knowledge and If they had I would think it would also effect my three true spiders and two scorpions but they are fine. I Hope I haven't done anything wrong, I just don't want to lose him.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mutley100 (Oct 1, 2009)

Has it shed recently ?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 1, 2009)

It sounds like you're describing pre-molt behavior to me. When you say you think it molted 3-4 months ago, how would you not know? Did you see the remains of a molt or anything?


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 1, 2009)

> It sounds like you're describing pre-molt behavior to me.


Sounds like pre-molt to me too.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 1, 2009)

Londoner said:


> It sounds like you're describing pre-molt behavior to me. When you say you think it molted 3-4 months ago, how would you not know? Did you see the remains of a molt or anything?


Somehow I never wrote it down. and I don't remember. He had made a very private hid (web covered) and I couldn't see in so until recent I couldn't get his moult. 

Thanks you guys. I'm glad it's probably nothing serious.


----------



## jesters22 (Oct 2, 2009)

mine was the same thing.. till 1 day he stopped eating and didnt eat for bout 4 months. then molted and on that molt he hooked out into a awsome mm..

to bad alex080 took him and i got nothin from it haha..

but i wouldnt bworried. just keep his water dish full of water. and look in on him from time to time. and remember if a spider doesnt eat the food within id say an hour or 2.. id remove it and try again in a nother few days


----------



## DaveEmory (Oct 2, 2009)

My adult female greenbottle blue acted not in a not dissimilar way when she was in pre-molt, kicking away/striking at and running from food.  Her pre-molts have only lasted 2-3 weeks, however.  On the other hand, she molted twice in 6 weeks, which is very bizarre for a spider this size, so maybe they are just an erratic species??

Indeed, make sure it has water.  While they definitely do NOT like a humid enclosure, mine, at least, does drink from its dish often.  But don't freak out if it drinks less in pre-molt; mine did.


PC


----------



## greenbottle2 (Oct 2, 2009)

I now worship this site!  My unsexed Greenbottle is a year and a half old and started doing this SAME exact thing in the past couple of days.  The not eating wasnt as worrisome as this "dancing" around, flicking hairs, almost looking like its in pain.  I was baffled by this.  I didnt think it was due for a molt because it molted recently.  but sounds like that is what it is.  I have had other greenbottles and never experienced this before.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 2, 2009)

How are you guys interpreting this to be pre-molt behavior?  Running into the glass?  Looking like it's having a heart attack?

Sounds more like DKS to me.

You say he's a juvie...what is his diagonal leg span (DLS)?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 2, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> How are you guys interpreting this to be pre-molt behavior?  Running into the glass?  Looking like it's having a heart attack?
> 
> Sounds more like DKS to me.
> 
> You say he's a juvie...what is his diagonal leg span (DLS)?


oooooooohhh man... :8o


----------



## greenbottle2 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had never heard of DKS, but just researched it on the board and it sounds like exaclty what my spider is doing.  I am devastated.  does anyoen have any light to shed on what could cause this?  I have no idea what i could have done.  i have a P. regalis too- right next to it, and am concerned the same thing will happen.  They eat the same prey items.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 2, 2009)

DKS is pretty up in the air/unknown right now.  Very very *very* few spiders who have had what we call 'DKS' have survived it, but if you are able to get them to eat (force feed if necessary) and molt again, they have a possibility of molting out of it.

I'm not saying that's what either of your spiders have, but I seriously doubt it's premolt behavior...I mean, running away from a cricket and *up* the side of the enclosure is one thing, but running *in* to the side?  Not really.


----------



## greenbottle2 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks very much for the information.  It has molted many times before and never behaved this way, so I am assuming this is what it is.  I will try getting it to eat, and i sprayed the tank yesterday too to increase humidity.  I assume there is no point in putting it in an ICU, correct? if so, how do you go about getting such an agitated spider in an ICU container?


----------



## Mina (Oct 2, 2009)

Even if it has DKS spraying the tank will only make it more uncomfortable.  They like it dry and hot, they live in the desert in the wild.  A water dish is more than enough moisture.
Just keep any eye on it, it could still moult.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

What is DKS? My Tarantula has been very still the past two- three days. He went into one of his hiding places and hasn't moved much. I am very worried about him. as for size from his head to his abdominal he's probably an inch. his legs span is probably two-two and half inches stretched out. I got him last year in December and he was the size of a dime.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Run a search on here for DKS and compare that with the way your T is acting. I'd still like to rule out pre-molt before calling DKS. GBBs are skittish at the best of times (mine certainly is), so I'm hoping the "running into the glass" and "heart attack" comments are simply a result of an understandably panicked owner. 

Got my fingers crossed it's nothing sinister  .


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I've got very bad news, My Tarantula, Arcane has passed away.  I am very sad, he was my First Tarantula and I can't help but wonder if I did something wrong. I would like to preserve his body though. Anyone know how I can do this? thanks you very much for your help


Rest in Peace Arcane


----------



## Ariel (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Have you checked out any threads on DKS to see if it was similar to your T's symptoms? Information about this condition seems to be a bit hazy at the moment, so anything you can post about your own experience may go towards helping someone with a similar problem.

There have been a few threads about preserving dead Ts on here in the recent past. If you type it into the search box you should hit pay-dirt. 

Sorry once again for your loss.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks you guy's. Honestly I feel almost pathetic for being so upset of my spider.  

I Looked up a video on a spider with DKS and it was just like mine. I think I know what might have caused my spider to get it. He was on a self that was recently painted then sealant was put over the paint, I wonder if there was still fumes that I couldn't smell lingering around. It would explain why only he got it and not any of my other arachnids.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't be hard on yourself. If you feel attached to an animal then it's only natural.

Thankfully, I have no first-hand experience of DKS, but if you've still got the paint and sealant containers, it might be an idea to post your experience on one of the existing DKS threads along with the "ingredients" from the containers. It may have just been co-incidence, but the more information that's gathered about individual experiences can only be of benefit in the long run  .


----------



## Falk (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiru said:


> What is DKS? My Tarantula has been very still the past two- three days. He went into one of his hiding places and hasn't moved much. I am very worried about him. as for size from his head to his abdominal he's probably an inch. his legs span is probably two-two and half inches stretched out. I got him last year in December and he was the size of a dime.


Time for you to do some reading about theraphosids its your responsibility to know those kind of basic stuff.

Refusing food and inactivity is a sign of pre-molt so you should increase the humidity a little and disdurb as little as possible.


----------



## Exo (Oct 3, 2009)

Falk said:


> Time for you to do some reading about theraphosids its your responsibility to know those kind of basic stuff.
> 
> Refusing food and inactivity is a sign of pre-molt so you should increase the humidity a little and disdurb as little as possible.


Don't be so agressive, everyone was a noob once, including you.


----------



## Falk (Oct 3, 2009)

Exo said:


> Don't be so agressive, everyone was a noob once, including you.


I dont mean to be agressive but i see those questions all the time and that is starting to annoy me.
Heeelp my B. smithi has a bald spot on its abdomen what should i do? My G. rosea is laying on its back, dont know what to do. How much reptile bark or saw dust should i use? ect. u know what i mean. 

Beginners can learn alot from a few hours of reading and i think its their responsibility to learn the basic elements for the animal they keep.
Im sure u agree with that


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

Falk said:


> Time for you to do some reading about theraphosids its your responsibility to know those kind of basic stuff.
> 
> Refusing food and inactivity is a sign of pre-molt so you should increase the humidity a little and disdurb as little as possible.


Gee, Thanks ever so much for reading the WHOLE Thread. For You information, My Tarantula passed. So thanks for being so insensitive. 

Secondly, I'm not truly a beginner, I stated a few post back I'd had my tarantula for a year, well I did the math and it was two years, while two years is nothing compared to many others, I am no idiot.  I did a lot of research, and I mean a lot. I do ever single time before I get an animal. I hadn't known what DKS is because I haven't had any Issues with my Tarantula, Scorpions or true spiders in the past.


----------



## Exo (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiru said:


> Gee, Thanks ever so much for reading the WHOLE Thread. For You information, My Tarantula passed. So thanks for being so insensitive.
> 
> Secondly, I'm not truly a beginner, I stated a few post back I'd had my tarantula for a year, well I did the math and it was two years, while two years is nothing compared to many others, I am no idiot.  I did a lot of research, and I mean a lot. I do ever single time before I get an animal. I hadn't known what DKS is because I haven't had any Issues with my Tarantula, Scorpions or true spiders in the past.


Don't let him bother you, some people just shoot of at the mouth.....erm,keyboard.

Ts just die sometimes, and if your care was approprate for this species then there was nothing you could have done. All you can do is try again and hope for the best.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

Exo said:


> Don't let him bother you, some people just shoot of at the mouth.....erm,keyboard.
> 
> Ts just die sometimes, and if your care was approprate for this species then there was nothing you could have done. All you can do is try again and hope for the best.


Thanks. 
I Believe I did my very best I could for him. So I'll just cross my fingers and hope my next T Doesn't get sick or anything and lives a long healthy live.


----------



## xhexdx (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think anything you did contributed to his (possible) DKS.  I posted a step-by-step on preserving specimens in resin; if you want to, click my 'try searching' link in my signature and run a search for resin and see if you can find it.  If not, I'll help ya learn how to become master of the search. 

I'm sorry for your loss.  We all have unexplained losses.  Just this week, my gravid incei died out of nowhere.  I have concluded she was possibly impacted.

In any case, losing them is tough, and I certainly don't blame you for being emotional about it.

You can also dry it out, freeze dry it, etc., but I haven't had any experience with those methods.

--Joe


----------



## Kiru (Oct 3, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I don't think anything you did contributed to his (possible) DKS.  I posted a step-by-step on preserving specimens in resin; if you want to, click my 'try searching' link in my signature and run a search for resin and see if you can find it.  If not, I'll help ya learn how to become master of the search.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.  We all have unexplained losses.  Just this week, my gravid incei died out of nowhere.  I have concluded she was possibly impacted.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry it hear about you Incei, It is always sad to lose a pet.

I had already done a search on how to Preserve him, and I ran across your post. It was very helpful. I just need to get the supplies.


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey Falk!  Way to go easy on her , huh? Guess you've never lost an animal or creature to something you didn't completely understand...... Both my LTC goliaths died rescently....You think that I shoulda gone all the way down to french-guyana and lived w/ the spiders in the forest - figure out what the missing piece of the puzzle----------Then , purchase Goliaths! Give me,kiru, and everyone else a break....nobody knows it all, but I guess you knew that, RIGHT!.....we all make mistakes...we don't all own them....................Jason

Sorry 4 your loss, Kiru............I'll send ya replacement sling - cheer-up....jus PM me!


----------



## Falk (Oct 4, 2009)

sharpfang said:


> Hey Falk!  Way to go easy on her , huh? Guess you've never lost an animal or creature to something you didn't completely understand...... Both my LTC goliaths died rescently....You think that I shoulda gone all the way down to french-guyana and lived w/ the spiders in the forest - figure out what the missing piece of the puzzle----------Then , purchase Goliaths! Give me,kiru, and everyone else a break....nobody knows it all, but I guess you knew that, RIGHT!.....we all make mistakes...we don't all own them....................Jason
> 
> Sorry 4 your loss, Kiru............I'll send ya replacement sling - cheer-up....jus PM me!


You dont have to exaggerate, its still your damn responsibility to learn the basic stuff when you get a pet.


----------



## Roski (Oct 4, 2009)

Not knowing what DKS is has nothing to do with how qualified you are to be a keeper. No one knows what DKS is 

...Except that it's hella sad


----------



## Falk (Oct 4, 2009)

Roski said:


> Not knowing what DKS is has nothing to do with how qualified you are to be a keeper. No one knows what DKS is
> 
> ...Except that it's hella sad


My replies was to the guy with the inactive C. cyaneopubescens and not to the dks guy.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 5, 2009)

Falk said:


> My replies was to the guy with the inactive C. cyaneopubescens and not to the dks guy.


I think both of us are a little confused. I am the same person with the Inactive tarantula and the one with dks. It died, that was why it was inactive, he was just in a weird spot that I couldn't see him to well. He had died of DKS. So I believe we both were confused.


----------



## Daehon (Oct 5, 2009)

You have my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Falk (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiru said:


> I think both of us are a little confused. I am the same person with the Inactive tarantula and the one with dks. It died, that was why it was inactive, he was just in a weird spot that I couldn't see him to well. He had died of DKS. So I believe we both were confused.


Ok, i apologize for being a wise as*, better luck with your next Chromatopelma.


----------



## Kiru (Oct 5, 2009)

Falk said:


> Ok, i apologize for being a wise as*, better luck with your next Chromatopelma.


Haha, Apology excepted. I'm glad to know now it was all just a misunderstanding.


----------



## greenbottle2 (Oct 19, 2009)

My C. Cyanopubescens passed away this weekend as well.  Its very disheartening not knowing what caused this.  I have a P. Regalis and am now very concerned.  I plan on using bottled water from now on, but not sure what else i could have done wrong.  Thinking maybe a contaminated feeder cricket- although both of my Ts eat from the same source.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Kiru said:


> Thanks you guy's. Honestly I feel almost pathetic for being so upset of my spider.
> 
> .


Don't feel bad at all, if i lost any of my babies I'd be pretty sad


----------



## nexen (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, Kiru.
I lost one of mine to DKS almost a year ago. Sucked really bad.
I tracked mine down to flea & tick medication that I unwittingly transferred to my T.


----------



## jcornish86 (Oct 19, 2009)

suks, i have become very Oc'd ish when dealing with my spiders i was my hands in warm water only i even remove my shoes ect anything that i think could be contaminated, it might be overkill but i am not a risk taker


----------

